

jQuery 1.4.3 Released - nathanhammond
http://github.com/jquery/jquery/commit/2d201873ff47b927a8c1efcee07191a47033744c
From the jQuery blog:
There are a few areas in jQuery that have seen extensive changes since 1.4.2 was released:
    * .css() and related css-handling methods were all overhauled.
    * Logic for determining element visibility and toggling of display in animation code.
    * Much of the traversing logic has been improved and changed (is, filter, closest, find).<p>Why are you still reading? Go update your sites!
======
jusob
Does anybody have a link to the release notes?

~~~
logic
Not the release notes, but here's the documentation/changelog (note the "new
in 1.4.3" tags):

<http://api.jquery.com/category/version/1.4.3/>

Also, it's on their CDN now:

<http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.4.3.js>
<http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.4.3.min.js>

Release notes look like they'll appear here tomorrow, during the conference:

<http://blog.jquery.com/2010/10/16/jquery-143-released/>

